# My beautiful boy... eaten by cat :(



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

My 29 gallon tank doesn't have a lid because of the light fixture [it won't allow anything but a custom lid cut around where it attaches] but I've never had a problem with it before. Recently though I ended up with this new third cat [which I didn't want but things happen] and she developed the bad habit of drinking out of the fish tank. 

I'm only home a few days during the week [3/4] during the evenings and I was unable to break her of this habit and no one else really tried. I... should have gotten it covered but she never once even looked at the fish so I let it be. 

It's my fault and I feel so horrible. He must have gotten too close to her not knowing it might mean his demise. I can't hate her for just being a cat. I can only blame myself. 









[Owned 9/10/2011 - 9/22/2012]

All the other fish for the tank are accounted for. I'm getting it covered today hopefully.​


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I lost a Betta to jumping. I waited a few months added lids and still miss her.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so very sorry about your boy  He was lovely!

Rest in Peace, little fishy <3


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

You had that beauty for almost a year, that is a lot longer than most and I am sure he was in very good hands. I am sorry for your loss and sending you lot's of love.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss,;( and I don't see how it was your fault cats will be cats, it happens my cat is so lazy then all of a sudden he stares at the fish I know he won't try to get to them because the only thing he he jumps on I the bed!!! And that takes all of his energy so then he naps all day!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

oh, and he was exceptionally pretty too. I love cats but they do worry me around the fish. Plus the hair floating on the water, yuck. Still,you can't cuddle with the fish but you can cuddle with the fish eaters :smile:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel so sad when I lost Flare. I feel sad for you too.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

Omgosh...that is horrible..I'm so sorry for your loss...hugs


----------



## bettaluvvvr (Oct 3, 2012)

Awww...So sorry.  He was absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love marbles. ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## RedRaz (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm very sorry! *hugs* He was a beautiful boy. Sending you healing energy and support.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh gosh! I dread that exact same thing *hugs* Sorry your time with your boy was cut short.


----------

